# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Bibliothèque bluray

## lopezmathieu

Coin, 
Je cherche une application gratuite sur Android pour pouvoir gérer ma bibliothèque de blu-ray.
Pas de gros besoins sur les features (code barres toussa).
Le seul plus c'est la gestion d'un compte pour synchro 2 appareils.
J'ai bien trouvé quelques applis sympa mais souvent limitées à 30-50 br en gratuit. 
Merci 
Mathieu

----------


## Frypolar

Tu devrais plutôt demander dans ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...ds-sans-kwikwi  :;):

----------


## lopezmathieu

J'ai eu un peu de mal en navigation depuis le tél hier, merci !

----------


## KAT2

Bonjour, 

Donc ça existe des applications pour ça et gratuit en plus , Merci à Frypolar je vais voir aussi 
au revoir

----------

